# Kielder Water and Midges



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Hello,
We are thinking of stay at Kielder water from 17th September and were wondering if midges would still be a problem here, we are hoping they will have died off by then.
Has anyone stayed at either of the camp sites listed and which do you think is best?
Are also planning to visit Lindisfarne and the coast area so info on the best route across from Kielder will be gratefully received, multimap is directing us right down to Newcastle and back up!

Eagerly awaiting the benefit of your wisdom
Jules and Hermonie


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi jules

im afraid theres a fair chance of midgies , especially if the weather stays as mild as it is now , a light breeze will help to keep them off you . looking at the location i would probabaly head south also to newcastle area and go north on the a1 stoping at various coastal locations as you go till you reach the holy island . going north through jedburgh and kelso is a nice enough countryside jaunt but it may be a fair bit more time consuming .

sorry dont know the sites .


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I do believe that the *Avon* product range works and is distributed to the lads in the Services. (So that's why they smell so nice?) 8) :lol: :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Can't beat a daily dose of Marmite on toast :wink:


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I was at Keilder water CC site over the Bank holiday weekend when it chucked it down more or less non stop - the midges were out in their waterproofs and they were still active despite the rain! 
If you go to the CC site I would try to get on the open section (as opposed to the bits in the trees) because they are slightly less active away from the trees and you get a better view over the water.

I didnt see the other site so I can't advise, the CC site is up to the normal CC standard though there was a BIG sign saying that the loos etc were locked because of vandalism........
8O 
:lol: I just had this vision of Caravan Club members on a drink fuelled rampage of the laundry and washing up facilities at the site.........!!!!!! Or perhaps it was the midges,,,,,,,,

Banjo 8)


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise. We have decided to risk it for a couple of nights and see how we get on.
Already got the Avon product and will try for an open pitch at the CC site especially as we like a view over water anyway. 
Can't wait.

Jules +Hermonie


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi jules

If you take the ferry trip round the lake to see the dam, wear ear plugs. It clonked and rattled so much, my ears were ringing all day after, but the scenery was beaut :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Are Midgies small enough to get through insect mesh*

Hi
Just booked up for Kielder next week
Are Midgies small enough to get through insect mesh ?
Don't mind tackling them outdoors but don't fancy them joining me indoors..lol
barry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Are Midgies small enough to get through insect mesh*



Bessie560 said:


> Hi
> Just booked up for Kielder next week
> Are Midgies small enough to get through insect mesh ?
> Don't mind tackling them outdoors but don't fancy them joining me indoors..lol
> barry


They can get through anything, they have big pointy teeth    
Seriously they seem to get in regardless the little blighters


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Stayed at the CC site last year on a mini meet and you needed to be in the van all the windows closed etc. by 5:00 and I back up that the midgets have waterproofs as rained the w/e we were there, but have a nice couple of days as the scenary is good. do not plan on driving around the lake MH not allowed, couple of nice pubs in the area when you can find them, (one of them on the main road near the dam

Bill


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

We did Kielder and Lindisfarne earlier this summer and had no midge problems. We stayed at the excellent Bellingham site which, although not on Kielder Water itself is only a short drive away. This also enabled us to do Hadrians Wall as well. Admittedly we tow a Smartie so this was used for running about. We then drove over to Beadnell Bay using the B6341 from Bellingham to Alnwick. This was no problem at all, even with a 7m A class towing a Smartie.


----------

